# Rocky River Again!



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

So I went to the rocky river again these past two days and I got rewarded with this guy!





























then there was this fella yesterday,


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice! The one is a tank.....did you get a tape measure on it

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

no, I didn't....I always forget to bring a tape measure. I just need to invest in a scale or something because I don't like guessing weights or lengths because I feel like i over compensate haha. If I was to say what I thought this guy weighed I would say it felt/looked in the 3 pound range but that is just an educated guess. could've weighed more...could've weighed less


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

You're killin' em! Nice work. Stop by a dollar store and buy one of those little tape measures. They're small enough they'd fit in the smallest pocket on your vest. Scales are great, but not always convenient for wading. Get a length/girth, and you can get a pretty close estimate on weight.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Could you give us a better angle next time. --Tim.............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Fish33 (Apr 16, 2004)

I've never fished on the Rocky River. Without giving away your secret spot, could you tell me a good place to enter and fish. Thanks.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Mischiff are those neoprenes your wearin?


----------



## 2004 SRT-4 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice fish josh, that first picture definitely does that hog justice.


----------



## hendricks216 (May 3, 2010)

Nice josh! that's what i'm talking about.. them small mouth are no joke! 3 pounds all day


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

yeah i think it was around 3 lbs, especially after i saw that picture you showed me of your 3 lber.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

what the hell is wrong with you bluegillmaster?


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Mischif;
What were you throwing at the fish ? Jig - Top water ?


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Tom G said:


> Mischif;
> What were you throwing at the fish ? Jig - Top water ?


I was using a watermelon/gold flake tube


----------



## 2004 SRT-4 (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn I wanna choke that dude


----------



## bluegillmaster101 (Nov 1, 2010)

btw: i aint no man.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome fishes dude. You probably caught the biggest smallies of the summer on that river. Anyone who fished the river can find the area with the background in your photos. No need to give out the spot. 
I'm going to give the smallies a shot this saturday morning with my 2 daughters in yaks. We will be much lower but looking forward to my daughters catching a few. I may have to catch a couple to get them started. We'll see.
Thank you for sharing.
Rickerd


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Awesome fish man! 

*But seriously, are those neopremes?? In this weather?!?*


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Woop Woot!!!! Nice thick fish!!! That stretch looks like its out of the appalachian mountains, schweeet!


----------

